# My pigeon Loft APP



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay
I was messing around the other day and I found this app for the apple i phone ... and im highly jelous, i'm starting to hate my droid for this reason alone ha ha .... long story short im going to buy an i pad so i can download it and use it... 

has anyone tried it and have anything to say about it .. this is the link to the website to check it out .. 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/my-pigeon-loft/id553760464?mt=8


There is a speed one out there too that I have and I like it I cant wait to use it ... the link is 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pigeon-racing-speed-realtime/id421600524?mt=8


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

too cool i have an i phone , i getting that


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

lol must be nice !!! i e-mailed them they said they had trouble with the droid market so im SOL !!!


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

...... top of the list bump


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Dang..now I want an iphone. Hella cool app.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn !!!!!

Just bought it..

I will start tomorrow uploading all my birds


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

you have to tell me how it is .. im so mad ha ha 





teocallipittz said:


> Damn !!!!!
> 
> Just bought it..
> 
> I will start tomorrow uploading all my birds


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

its actually pretty cool

it separates the birds by attributes

hens
cocks 
young birds
old birds

it also allows you to add two pictures of the bird.

its creates a PDF file of all your birds and allows you to email the list


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

teocallipittz said:


> its actually pretty cool
> 
> it separates the birds by attributes
> 
> ...


SWEEEEET!!! That means you can take a nice profile pic and an eye pic,or wing pic. Dang thats a sweet app...stupid Apple with their lil exclusive club of apps....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have an ipad! yay.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

No APP for the IPAD that I can find just the IPhone....Stupid!


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

mikeyg said:


> No APP for the IPAD that I can find just the IPhone....Stupid!


It should sill work

you might have to click the 2X little icon at the bottom right


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mikeyg said:


> No APP for the IPAD that I can find just the IPhone....Stupid!


boo!...................


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

humm good thing i didnt go buy a ipad then ..... 


maybe its time for a iphone and not DroiD


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

TylerBro said:


> humm good thing i didnt go buy a ipad then .....
> 
> 
> maybe its time for a iphone and not DroiD


I have an ipad and i use it. Most iphone apps work on ipads (in my experience anyway)


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> SWEEEEET!!! That means you can take a nice profile pic and an eye pic,or wing pic. Dang thats a sweet app...stupid Apple with their lil exclusive club of apps....


Lol, I agree, stupid from our point of view ( I also do not have an Ipad ) But smart from their point of view, Did I see a post earlier that someones gonna go get themselves an ipad?? I can't think of many other companies that can sell their main product simply by bringing out an exclusive little app. I am sure hundreds of racing guys that never thought they would have a Laptop may now end up with an Ipad.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

ha ha ha yeah im going to buy one and figuer out how to get it on there ha ha


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I can hear Apple Dinging their sale bell from here lol.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Creek13 said:


> I have an ipad and i use it. Most iphone apps work on ipads (in my experience anyway)


Correct>>>>>>


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I can hear Apple Dinging their sale bell from here lol.


Yes so can I .


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

ha ha ive held out this long ....anyone with an ipod buy it and use it yet?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Leave it to Apple there must be away .


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

The App is Great as regards to the picture of the bird and listing of its band Number and all but, the rating system is not so great, you have only three choices of rating a bird and in which my perspective should have a better rating system instead of just rating a bird with Three Stars. 



TylerBro said:


> ha ha ive held out this long ....anyone with an ipod buy it and use it yet?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ThaoLoft said:


> The App is Great as regards to the picture of the bird and listing of its band Number and all but, the rating system is not so great, you have only three choices of rating a bird and in which my perspective should have a better rating system instead of just rating a bird with Three Stars.


is there anywhere to type notes about the rating to keep more custom ratings?


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

there is, and that's what i did in relation to the rating system and but i don't think my bird deserves a three STAR! :O 



spirit wings said:


> is there anywhere to type notes about the rating to keep more custom ratings?


----------



## mvloft (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello to all, the biggest problem is that after you enter a birds can't delete it. I wish they could fix that problem. It is a great App. for keeping records. If anyone know how to do it I appreciate the help. Thanks and fly them high  you all know I am talking about (My Pigeon Loft App) for Iphone.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Mega like! Nice app...


----------



## mvloft (Nov 15, 2014)

*My Pigeon Loft App*

Hey Chayi do you know how to delete a pigeon after we entered it. Thanks


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

I checked for it on my Droid and it shows it for $4.58.


----------

